# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  J'aimerais apprendre le Russe

## The Hatred

Voila, une partie est dans le titre, le reste va suivre: j'aimerais apprendre le Russe mais je ne sais pas par quel moyen, je ne trouve malheureusement pas de prof sur Toulouse et je crain l'apprentissage sur internet

----------


## dariushka

Je voudrais parler au francais avec un person..... Sorry my french is pretty bad..... but you were talking about pronunciation in russian? Well anyways if you want to talk... because i can speak a little of french and fluent english and russian.... So if you want talk to me! :P 
Bonsoir!

----------


## Bugsss

> Je voudrais parler au francais avec un person..... Sorry my french is pretty bad..... but you were talking about pronunciation in russian? Well anyways if you want to talk... because i can speak a little of french and fluent english and russian.... So if you want talk to me! :P 
> Bonsoir!

 Bonsoir aussi
And speak English and Spanish too for me   ::

----------

